# NBA Regular Season Game 34: Sacramento Kings @ Houston Rockets. 7:30 CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

With plenty of confidence from the Bobcats game, the Rockets should come out fresh and ready to go despite the double overtime loss to Charlotte. It's never good to waste a good shooting 4th quarter from a poor shooting team, but the Rockets are going to have to move on and try to win something without TMac and Yao. We have been pushed to the edge in frustration with the last 2 losses. If they are going to keep it close, atleast win the frikin game. Houston has been moving the ball around much better lately, with the return of Rafer and Luther getting heavy minutes. If Houston can keep Bibby under 20 points, they can make a game of it.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

We're 2-0 this season vs them. Lets make it 3-0!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why the *#$#^%#&^(# does Gumby insist on starting or evening playing Bowen?? When's the last time he made a FRIGGIN SHOT!??!

Our offense is horrendous right now against the terrible defense of the Kings, this is pathetic...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

As bad as Houston is, it looks like the Kings aren't even trying. Brad Miller is probably a worse defender than Troy Murphy. I have no idea how he got that "hard-nosed no nonsense country-boy" rep a couple years ago.

Houston 21
Sacramento 23

7:47 2nd


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

nothing against Baxter... but why's he playing in front of Stro? If we're gonna lose I'd rather give this time to Stro so he can start developing!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> nothing against Baxter... but why's he playing in front of Stro? If we're gonna lose I'd rather give this time to Stro so he can start developing!!!


 Stro is out again with an eye injury. He will probably be out for another week.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bill Worrell has been making passes at Vince Young for the last 15 minutes. I doubt he knows he's at a basketball game right now, he's just basking in the glory of the "two greatest athletes out of high school", Clyde Drexler and Vince Young. It's just an honor to be here.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

i cant wait to win this game. FRANSICO FOR THREE!!! YES! :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Stro is out again with an eye injury. He will probably be out for another week.


We're not catching any breaks this year are we....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bonzinator said:


> i cant wait to win this game. FRANSICO FOR THREE!!! YES! :banana:


Do feel free to join our game thread, and on paper there's no reason why the Kings shouldn't win... but you team just ain't looking so good nowadays


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't understand how Stojacovik is getting shutdown by Wesley. 6'8 pure shooter vs a bulky 6'1 defender.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Do feel free to join our game thread, and on paper there's no reason why the Kings shouldn't win... but you team just ain't looking so good nowadays


no the kings dont look good right now but they are better then the rockets thats for sure. and as bad as both teams have been, they are still probably gonna make the playoffs.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I don't understand how Stojacovik is getting shutdown by Wesley. 6'8 pure shooter vs a bulky 6'1 defender.


wesley not shutting down peja at all! peja lately has shut down himself. but it doesnt matter because were trading him anyway :banana: like i said before i cant wait to win this game.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

this is the worst game i have ever seen in my entire life. HALFTIME 43-36.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Brad Miller is probably a worse defender than Troy Murphy. I have no idea how he got that "hard-nosed no nonsense country-boy" rep a couple years ago.


Nah, I don't think he's nearly as bad as Murphy. 

I've been watching the Knicks game instead again. Figured we have virtually no chance of winning, and I just don't like watching the Kings. Guess I'm just a fairweather fan.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The 8 man rotation we have for this game is quite possbly, no, THE worse in the NBA right now...

I'm ready to call this a game and let Head and Lucas play the backcourt for the rest of the game.


----------



## LuddyLuBaby2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Luther once again showing is heart and hustle this game despite the terrible intensity.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

woooooo!!!! this game is over baby :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston pulls within 6! Another collapse for Sacramento on the way?

Sacramento 76
Houston 70

5:22 4th


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

LuddyLuBaby2 said:


> Luther once again showing is heart and hustle this game despite the terrible intensity.


Well Bill Worrell just was talking about the possible changes the Kings will go thru, then he began giving speculation about the 'changes' the Rockets may be going thru soon. Aparently Jeff has spoken about how 'old' his team has gotten in hurry. I hope that means a trade possibility. For some reason I seriously doubt it, I have no faith in our personnel staff for making good player decisions. Worrell said Luther will not be a part of any trade though, which is good. I think I speak for everyone on this board by saying Luther should be kept if at all possible. Lucas should be our permanent backup to Rafer.
Anderson is only signed to a one yr deal, Barry/Mutombo both free-agents this yr only, I think Sura who has been robbing us since the day we signed him has this yr and next yr. I would guess that would leave us a with a bunch of cap room for the offseason to get someone productive for this team. We'll see, I personally want Al Harrington I just love his game, he's gotta alot of J ONeal in him. That would be great w/ Mac and Yao. I don't think of any other big free agents that would help us. 
I feel we need either a small forward whose really good, move Tracy to the 2. Or a versatile power forward who can defend and play the perimeter game ie. 3pt shot. Someone like Antoine Walker but not him, he jacks up too many threes. But you get the idea. Tracy has about 4 more years at this level of play, then he will be 31, don't wait until he's past his prime to surround them with a 3rd guy.
The old Jazz team had Malone/Stockton/Honaceck old Suns Barkely/KJohnson/Marley and I don't even need to talk about the Bulls. 
I hope something gets done, but in our defense no one outside of Houston really gets that all of our starters have missed significant time, at the same time???


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

FRANSISCO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: just ended the game with that three! hope you guys enjoyed yourselves. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARE YOU GUYS SAD?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr id="lineTopRow" align="center"> <td class="bbL" align="left">
</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">1</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">2</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">3</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">4</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td>*T*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineAwayRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*Sacramento *</td> <td>18</td> <td>25</td> <td>23</td> <td>22</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td id="lineAwayTotal">*88*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineHomeRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*Houston *</td> <td>13</td> <td>23</td> <td>21</td> <td>23</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td id="lineHomeTotal">*80*</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ <!-- end linescore --> <!-- Clock and Quarter --> End 4th Qtr

<!-- pageName == nbaboxscore --> 
<table style="text-align: center;" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>Play-by-Play
</td></tr></tbody></table> ​ 
<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#393996">*SACRAMENTO KINGS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kenny Thomas, PF</td><td>25</td><td>7-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Bibby, PG</td><td>43</td><td>5-16</td><td>1-6</td><td>8-10</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brad Miller, C</td><td>43</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">3</td><td>11</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Martin, SG</td><td>18</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-5</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Peja Stojakovic, SF</td><td>28</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bonzi Wells, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ronnie Price, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Francisco Garcia, GF</td><td>24</td><td>4-6</td><td>3-4</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shareef Abdur-Rahim, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Corliss Williamson, F</td><td>26</td><td>7-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Sampson, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Skinner, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Hart, PG</td><td>28</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*28-66*</td><td>*5-15*</td><td>*27-33*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*43*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*88*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 11 (11)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#d40026">*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafer Alston, PG</td><td>41</td><td>6-17</td><td>2-9</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>41</td><td>8-16</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Bowen, SF</td><td>14</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dikembe Mutombo, C</td><td>33</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">7</td><td>18</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Juwan Howard, F</td><td>44</td><td>9-22</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-11</td><td align="right">6</td><td>15</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Moochie Norris, PG</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bob Sura, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Anderson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jon Barry, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Lucas, PG</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lonny Baxter, PF</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luther Head, G</td><td>37</td><td>4-13</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stromile Swift, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*34-86*</td><td>*3-20*</td><td>*9-17*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*53*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*80*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*15.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 14 (10)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bonzinator said:


> FRANSISCO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: just ended the game with that three! hope you guys enjoyed yourselves. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARE YOU GUYS SAD?


Considering we beat you guys twice already this year, I don't feel so bad letting you celebrate this sad victory. 

So is T-Mac due back next game??


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

IM SORRY IM AN IDIOT I WAS JUST PLAYING AROUND I REALIZE THE KINGS ARE NOT GOING ANYWHERE. thats just me being stupid. SORRY that was very immature


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Bonzinator said:


> IM SORRY IM AN IDIOT I WAS JUST PLAYING AROUND I REALIZE THE KINGS ARE NOT GOING ANYWHERE. thats just me being stupid. SORRY that was very immature


Where's the "Edited by..." line?


----------

